# Info please about Alpine Goats??



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Currently my dairy herd consists of just registered nubian goats. I have a chance to buy a registered Alpine doe who has kidded twice before but currently is not in milk and is not bred! I can buy her for only $50, but don't know if I want another breed when my bucks are both Nubians etc. Can anyone tell me about your Alpine does and what you love about the breed etc! Thanks would love some input so I can decide what to do! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Well, about all you need to know is that they're awesome.  I like their personalities, how they look, the fact that they in general produce well... You can still register the kids as Experimental if you breed her to a Nubian. And you'd get airplane ears, cute! Hope you don't mind if I ask, what is her registered name?


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

We have French Alpines and really love them. They have wonderful personalities and are quite affectionate. They make great mamas and they produce a lot of milk. They are quiet goats and, at least ours, are not escape artists. They are very hardy in the winter, too. $50 is a great price for an Alpine!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I don't know her registered name, I will have to find out! And the other concern I had was I want to make sure she is CAE neg before I bring her home to my clean herd. But don't know if I should pay to get her tested and wait to get results before I buy her or what!? Love the input so far! It sounds like they are great goats! And they said she did produce 2 gal a day when she was in milk and she doesn't have horns so I am glad about that!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

I would be wary of one being sold for so cheap that is registered. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well normally I would be too, but it is from a friend of ours and a reputable farmer in our area. They bought her for $150, but they already have 1 jersey cow they milk for themselves and they just don't want any other dairy animals, she was the only goat they have. Since we have goats and would take good care of her he said they would sell her to is for $50.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Alpines are my favorite breed. (I don't have any right now but that is another story)

They come in great colors
they have incredible personalities
they are fantastic milkers
they can be stubborn and headstrong, pushy and independent
they are usually very sweet girls. 

I started out with Alpines, both American and french. I had them for years until they were stolen (legally stolen by my now ex). When I started up with goats again, I couldn't find the "type" and quality I wanted since I had moved and lived in areas where Nubians were the #1 breed. My original Alpine breeder had retired due to health issues, so i couldn't get any breeding stock from her. So, now I have Nubians, Lamanchas and an Oberhasli. I will have a few Alpines as soon as I can save enough to get the quality I so desire.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I see them as the "perfect dairy breed".
Great milkers, gorgeous colors and classic goat temperament. 
I would definitely take her for $50 if shes a healthy, correct goat! And it sounds like her owner is trustworthy..


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok I went and took a few pics of "Nancy" today. We are going to do a blood test to check for CAE before we bring her home. The owner said he can't find her papers but gave me the # of the lady they bought her from to see if I can get her registration etc figured out. Haven't heard back from her, so trying to decide if I want her even if I can't get papers for her. She is very friendly it seems! I figure for $50 I can always breed her and sell her down the road, but I will probably fall in love with her and want to keep her! Lol here she is 




















Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, that's a nice looking goat! She's definitely worth more than $50 if she is tested clean and healthy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cute girl! Worth it for $50 even without the registration.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, that's what I am thinking too! They said that her parents were both tested for CAE and are neg. but I would feel better to have her tested myself before bringing her here! Even though I know my husband thinks I'm alittle crazy for wanting another goat, especially since we just have Nubians! I guess goats are like an addiction!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Smokers are addicted to the chemical nicotine. Goat people are addicted to the chemical caprine.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh that's funny! I will have to remember that one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Alpines are AWESOME!!! Sweet, friendly, big, gentle, calm, cooperative, high milkers, tons of colorings, and sooooo much more!! 

I would be suspicious about a regsistered goat for 50 who tested clean. Have you checked her for tattoos?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

She looks very nice, if you can't get a hold of her papers, check tattoos and either call or email ADGA.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree with thegoatgirl! Alpines are awesome!


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes I need to see if I can find a tattoo on her. Would it be on her ears??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## FarmerInaDress (Mar 15, 2013)

Yep. The left ear should have a letter indicating year of birth followed by a serial number to designate the order of birth (i.e. the first kid born this year would receive a tattoo of E1) and the right ear should have the breeder's ADGA assigned herd tattoo.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

I am drawing blood on her Saturday for CAE test, so I will see if I can find her tattoos, which she should have if she was originally registered. Will keep ya posted once I check!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

She looks in good condition to me. I would take her! I love alpine's. Huge amount of milk, sweet tempered, very friendly, what's not to love?


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

I love my 3 Alpine does and their babies. First, because of their great personalities. 2nd They aren't loud 3rd You have so much color variety 4th they are very heavy producers and 5th because they're great weed eaters ( not like Nubians aren't ) ​


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, I am excited, I think she will be a great addition to our herd! Now fingers crossed on her CAE testing!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well got the blood drawn but the ups store can't do overnight air on Saturdays so the sample won't get checked til a week from tues! Hope it isn't to long and the sample isn't good! Also couldn't find any tattoos, so I am just not going to worry about the registered part! For $50 I still think she is worth it!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

She is a beauty. If her test is clean, I would have to agree you are getting a great deal.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty sure that sample will not be good by then. Id keep in in the fridge and call whomever is testing it to make sure. Here we draw blood (Monday), let it separate, chill in the fridge and ship it out the next morning (Tuesday). It gets to WSU the following day (Wednesday) where it is prepped for testing the next day (Thursday).


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

lameacres said:


> Well got the blood drawn but the ups store can't do overnight air on Saturdays so the sample won't get checked til a week from tues! Hope it isn't to long and the sample isn't good! Also couldn't find any tattoos, so I am just not going to worry about the registered part! For $50 I still think she is worth it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Just because she isn't tatooed doesn't always mean she's not registered. We have yet to tatoo most of our goats because we don't have our kit yet but all of ours are registered.


----------



## Jenjacnubians (Jun 26, 2013)

We have a FF who just had twins, she has been such a good momma. She has been good to milk so far. I love her personality! We got her registered for a lower price too, through similar situation.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Well just got the test results back for CAE test and it's bad news!! Nancy tested 76% positive for CAE! I am bummed but I am also relieved that I tested before buying her and bringing her home! So no alpines for us right now, but I am buying a registered toggenburg doeling and buckling! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If you REALLY love her you could test a second time just to be sure, since occasionally the test is inaccurate.

It sounds like you made the smart choice in passing, it will save you trouble and heartache in the future.
Have fun with your new toggenburgs!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Good job! That little bit of money now, saved you ton of money later on.


----------



## lameacres (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes it's a shame cause she really is a sweet nice looking goat! But it is probably for the best since I don't think I would be able to register her either!

Oh and here is a pic of the toggenburg doeling I will be getting!








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh she's cute! And yes it's good you tested her. You don't want cae. It's a pain to have to deal with and the babies always have to be on the bottle and caught as soon as they are born. It's a major hassle.


----------



## FutureHopeFarm (Feb 4, 2014)

Toggenburgs are our second favorite!


----------

